
Ask HN: Best software to recover deleted files from old drives? - brightball
I found my old laptop from college in the attic (Windows 2000) and wanted to run a recovery tool on it to see what I can find. The software I see when searching all looks very...questionable. Does anybody have a good recommendation? Ideally something that I could run from my Linux machine now but I’m open best recommendations for Windows.
======
weitzj
testdisk and CloneZilla. Also checkout the „UltimateBootCD“

I would recommend to do a clone using CloneZilla. Then you only stress the old
drive once. Then make a backup of the clone. Finally load the clone as part of
a secondary disk inside a Virtual Machine (like VirtualBox) and from there
recover the data, restore partitions (with testdisk) and extract the data to
your host system.

